# Can anyone identify this comic?



## Quixotic (Oct 5, 2009)

Me and a friend we're interested to find out where this image originates from.





Hope someone here can tell us.


----------



## jhonyfx (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, this one is from softpaw magazine issue #1 
=o


----------



## Nick (Oct 5, 2009)

I think you should find a different comic...


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 5, 2009)

Dont get it. 
Edit: Looked it up. nvm... O_O


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear gawd, This is the first time i read something on encyclopedia dramatica and let it influence me :V. Just reading it makes me want to remove the mental image it some how generated :V


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 7, 2009)

STAY FAR AWAY FROM SOFTPAW >.< I just looked it up and that's sick...


----------

